# ME JUEGO MI CUENTA. Habrá tercera guerra mundial. La OTAN declarará la guerra a Rusia por el ataque a Rumanía entre el 14 y el 22 de Abril de 2022.



## extremista999 (12 Mar 2022)

Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.

*ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *

HABRÁ TERCERA GUERRA MUNDIAL, ES INEVITABLE,YA ESTÁ AQUÍ, ESTÁ PROGRAMADA Y CALENDARIZADA.

Rusia atacará Rumania entre el 14 y 22 de Abril de 2022, y en consecuencia la OTAN declarará la guerra a Rusia sin paliativos en las fechas arriba descritas, el conflicto irá en escalada y habrá nueva guerra Europea.

La invasión de Rumanía se hará efectiva en pocas semanas con la inestimable ayuda de su futura aliada Turquía. Rusia y Turquía atacarán Rumanía en un intrépido y violento ataque envolvente en forma de pinza.

Es previsible que Rusia después la toma de Ucrania y Rumanía lancé una doble ofensiva con dos puntas.

Una para asegurar ciertos puertos mediterráneos estratégicos y otra con la toma de Polonia, con la ayuda de sus nuevos aliados musulmanes y orientales, los cuales aprovecharán para llamar a la guerra santa y al conato de guerra civil y persecución religiosa de infieles en occidente.

Occidente está en serio riesgo de aniquilación y tendrá la guerra en dos frentes.

1) La guerra civil con el enemigo en casa, el caballo de troya que nos llevan metiendo desde hace décadas.

2) La guerra mundial con las grandes potencias económicas y nucleares de oriente. Esas poderosísimas potencias que están dispuestas arrasarnos.

Podéis insultarme, llorar, darme la razón o decir lo que os salga de los huevos. *Tengo información de primerísima mano, mejor de la que os podáis pensar,* tanto el recorrido como el curso de los acontecimientos va en esa dirección.

Y sí. Sánchez declarará al inicio del conflicto el Estado de Excepción y usará de urgencia la Ley de Seguridad Nacional.

Que DIOS nos coja confesados.

VIVA ESPAÑA Y VIVA CRISTO REY SIEMPRE.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (12 Mar 2022)

OJALÁ AMIGO, QUIERO VER EL JODIDO CAOS MAS ABSOLUTO.
Voy pillando doritos.


----------



## p_pin (12 Mar 2022)

En Semana Santa? pufff, los hosteleros la van a liar...


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 Mar 2022)

Por qué Rumanía?


----------



## extremista999 (12 Mar 2022)

p_pin dijo:


> En Semana Santa? pufff, los hosteleros la van a liar...



Si, en efecto. En semana santa. De eso se trata,

Declarar una guerra en una semana santa
Y matar a Occidente en tiempos de resurrección.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Mar 2022)

No olvides a China, eso de que estan de perfil por los cojones, estan muy cerquita de entrar.

China entrara en conflicto conforme entre la Otan o al muy poco tiempo.


----------



## extremista999 (12 Mar 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Por qué Rumanía?



Por el ataque que se perpetrara junto con Turquía. Entre ambas naciones se asegurarán ese territorio para luego ir conquistando ciertos puertos estratégicos del Mediterráneo, a la par que atacan Polonia. 

Sin profundizar mucho en estrategia militar, el ataque las primeras semanas irá en dos direcciones : El Mediterráneo y Centro-Europa.


----------



## Drobed Yug (12 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



Te hemos cogido la matrícula.

Boa sorte.


----------



## Bien boa (12 Mar 2022)

Si Turquía es de la OTAN. 2 miembros de la OTAN van a pelearse?


----------



## extremista999 (12 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No olvides a China, eso de que estan de perfil por los cojones, estan muy cerquita de entrar.
> 
> China entrara en conflicto conforme entre la Otan o al muy poco tiempo.




Por eso he dicho lo de sus aliados musulmanes y orientales. Ni lo dudes, entrará y a saco.


----------



## Louis Renault (12 Mar 2022)

Jugarte una cuenta de hace 3 meses es jugarte un mojón. Yo me juego la mía, que tiene +10años a que no habrá IIIGM al menos en esas fechas. Total, si la hay, estaré en otros menesteres haciendo un bunker en la casa del pueblo, acunulando latunes y tomando yodo. Seguro que ni tengo tiempo o ni pueda conectarme con esta o con otra cuenta en mucho tiempo.
Suerte.


----------



## extremista999 (12 Mar 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Te hemos cogido la matrícula.
> 
> Boa sorte.



Y hacéis bien en pillarme la matrícula. Me visto por los pies. 

Pero más vale que se pierda mi cuenta en el foro, a millones de vidas humanas, soy el primero que deseo meter la pata en todo esto.


----------



## Mira macho (12 Mar 2022)

Espero que no tengas razón, y una cuenta de diciembre 2021 no vale ni para limpiarse lo que te queda después de mear.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (12 Mar 2022)

es imposible todo buen forero burbujo sabe que será en octubre, aún faltan unos cuantos meses para ello. vamos a morir todos cienes de veces pero en octubre, aun queda medio añito.


----------



## Drobed Yug (12 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Y hacéis bien en pillarme la matrícula. Me visto por los pies.
> 
> Pero más vale que se pierda mi cuenta en el foro, a millones de vidas humanas, soy el primero que deseo meter la pata en todo esto.



No creo que vayas a acertar.

Y sobretodo... si eso que comentas no ha pasado ya, harían falta un encadenamiento de eventos graves para que pasara, o bien directamente suponer que para el reset se ha elegido una narrativa y concatenación de hechos similares a los de alguna profecía de corte apocalíptico, cristiana o no.

Sinceramente, no veo que vayan por ahí los tiros, o a qué se espera para que se desencadene todo eso.

Boa tarde


----------



## unaburbu (12 Mar 2022)

La guerra será en otoño, nunca en primavera - verano.


----------



## Yakuza (12 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



No es descabellado. Turquia quiere extenderse hasta España.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (12 Mar 2022)

Una cuenta de diciembre de 2021 es un aval muy deficiente.


----------



## megamax (12 Mar 2022)

Si hay tercera guerra mundial tu cuenta valdrá cero.

Apuesta latunes , yodo y pastillas potabilizadoras si eso.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (12 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



Si esto fuera verdad, estamos muertos.


----------



## doctora_aroway (12 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



Quitáis las ganas de vivir....


----------



## Paobas (12 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



Tienes evidencias claras que te hagan llegar a tener esas expectativas o es todo fruto de tu especulación y fuerte imaginación desatada?


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (12 Mar 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Una cuenta de diciembre de 2021 es un aval muy deficiente.



No he leido ningun hilo de los que fardais de antiguedad y si varios del OP ya que nos ponemos.


----------



## stuka (12 Mar 2022)

Tercera profecía de Fátima.

¿Lo habéis leído?


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (12 Mar 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Tercera profecía de Fátima.
> 
> ¿Lo habéis leído?



no, solo vi algunas de nostradamos relacionadas con la creacion de USA, alguna fuente "rapida"?


----------



## asakopako (12 Mar 2022)

Ataque a Rumanía?

No me jodas. Toda la vida robando cobre y al final caerán por el plutonio.


----------



## stuka (12 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> no, solo vi algunas de nostradamos relacionadas con la creacion de USA, alguna fuente "rapida"?




Hay mucha información al respecto. Básicamente dice que Rusia será algo así como el último adalid de los cielos contra satán.

Y vencerá...tras gran sufrimiento y tribulaciones.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Y hacéis bien en pillarme la matrícula. Me visto por los pies.



Espero que te pongan pronto el pijama de rayas.


----------



## extremista999 (12 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Espero que te pongan pronto el pijama de rayas.



A más de uno nos lo pondrán sin dudarlo con este conflicto.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Mar 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Hay mucha información al respecto. Básicamente dice que Rusia será algo así como el último adalid de los cielos contra satán. Y vencerá...tras gran sufrimiento y tribulaciones.



Me parece que no dice nada de eso.


----------



## River in the street (12 Mar 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Por qué Rumanía?



Porque es la primera subnormalidad que se le ha ocurrido


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Mar 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Jugarte una cuenta de hace 3 meses es jugarte un mojón. Yo me juego la mía, que tiene +10años a que no habrá IIIGM al menos en esas fechas. Total, si la hay, estaré en otros menesteres haciendo un bunker en la casa del pueblo, acunulando latunes y tomando yodo. Seguro que ni tengo tiempo o ni pueda conectarme con esta o con otra cuenta en mucho tiempo.
> Suerte.



Ja ja ja ja.
Bien visto.
Entiendo que el op se ha marcado un Groucho Marx pues tendrá varias cuentas y si la pierde pues tiene otra.


----------



## Sol Negro (12 Mar 2022)

Yo si me juego la cuenta que va a ser por él 22 de abril, y la bomba nuclear será lanzada en agosto, en una pequeña isla de china…


----------



## extremista999 (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## extremista999 (12 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


>




La intentarán luchar en Rumanía, pero llegarán tarde.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (12 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



Si, pero por lo menos, ya te gobiernan los carcas de la ultraderecha en la españa vaciada.
Ya puedes morir tranquilo.


----------



## extremista999 (12 Mar 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Si, pero por lo menos, ya te gobiernan los carcas de la ultraderecha en la españa vaciada.
> Ya puedes morir tranquilo.



No entiendo tu comentario. Para mí desgracia donde yo vivo ha ganado la p$0€. Y estoy rodeado de mucho rojelio y femiprogre, aunque es cierto que cada vez somos más fascistas pero seguimos siendo minoría. 

No hablo de VOX, VOX es socialdemocracia conservador-liberal.


----------



## I. de A. (12 Mar 2022)

Tras las invasiones bárbaras Europa se despuebla. Roma, que había llegado a tener dos millones de habitantes en tiempos de los Antoninos, tiene 20.000 h. en el siglo IX, y es con diferencia la ciudad más grande de Occ. Los pueblos y regiones quedan incomunicados entre sí, los viajes son peligrosos, no hay comercio, no se acuña moneda…

Parecía el fin de la civilización; pero ésta es salvada por dos instituciones: la Iglesia, "único cuerpo organizado y único portador de una idea de originalidad y de destino de Europa, que conserva un área cultural que será resconstruido después de la tormenta"; y el feudalismo, "en el que, sin que les sepa mal a los marxistas, no hay ni sombra de un sistema de producción" (Jean Baechler, _Los orígenes del capitalismo)._

La economía y la administración van recuperándose a medida que los bárbaros se cristianizan (los húngaros, que acosaban las fronteras, pasan a defenderlas; los normandos, que habían arrasado todo el Imperio, echan a los musulmanes de Sicilia y el Papa les concede el reino de la isla, etc.)

*Una época de rabiosa actualidad por comparación, ya que ahora es todo lo contrario. Si aquello fue una sorprendente labor de reconstrucción, en la actualidad hay otra de destrucción no menos sorprendente.*

Del s. XI al XIV hay una gran actividad comercial (Baechler sitúa el origen del capitalismo en el s. XI), urbana y en las Universidades (creadas por la Iglesia, ya que el cristianismo no es una religión esotérica, sino exotérica), con vigorosas corrientes de pensamiento.

La ruptura de la unidad europea vino del anticristianismo protestante, el cual –hecho añicos en mil sectas– lleva a la Ilustración (el inicio de la demagogia moderna según Ortega y Gasset), que abona el terreno al liberalismo y a su engendro y cómplice, el marxismo.

Los cuales, tras la IIGM, se reparten Europa y el mundo como buenos amigos y, patraña tras patraña (últimamente: separatismo, memoria histórica blindada con leyes penales, pagapensiones mientras se promociona la baja natalidad autóctona, aborto, impuestos a los ricos, eutanasia, delitos de odio, la locura de los "géneros", igualdad viogen, niñas con pene...), nos han llevado hasta la mega magufada criminal de la falsa pandemia y las falsas vacunas, y ahora nos cuentan, a base como siempre de propaganda y censura delirantes, de qué va esta guerra...

(La plutocracia bancaria surge con el protestantismo; los banqueros judíos de Cromwell, Orange, etc.)


----------



## Paobas (12 Mar 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Si, pero por lo menos, ya te gobiernan los carcas de la ultraderecha en la españa vaciada.
> Ya puedes morir tranquilo.



Te jodes, mugroso


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Te jodes, mugroso



Vaya, un pompero facha con el culo en llamas.


----------



## extremista999 (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paobas (12 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Vaya, un pompero facha con el culo en llamas.



Te echas pomada en el culo. De acuerdo, mugremita?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Te echas pomada en el culo. De acuerdo, mugremita?


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (12 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> No entiendo tu comentario. Para mí desgracia donde yo vivo ha ganado la p$0€. Y estoy rodeado de mucho rojelio y femiprogre, aunque es cierto que cada vez somos más fascistas pero seguimos siendo minoría.
> 
> No hablo de VOX, VOX es socialdemocracia conservador-liberal.



Si, los de vox, aquí en mi pueblo por lo menos, son los hijos y nietos de los antiguos señoritos...niños que no han dado un palo al agua, y que ahora, votan los pobres obreritos infelices.

Tú, deberías haber nacido en el gueto de Varsovia...,o en una aldea de Burundi..., en vez de aquí. Cosa que no se elige ni se puede evitar.
A ver lo fascista que serías.


----------



## Vilux (12 Mar 2022)

Rusia ya ha dado un aviso.









NATO Dismisses Russian Demand to Withdraw from Romania, Bulgaria


Alliance says Kremlin call for NATO to move troops and equipment out of Romania and Bulgaria in order to de-escalate the Ukraine crisis is 'anachronistic' and harks back to Cold War 'spheres of influence'.




balkaninsight.com


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (12 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Te jodes, mugroso



El que te jodes eres tu, pobre obrerito infeliz.
Y te seguirán jodiendo, por lamebotas.
Ojalá todos los míos fueran así.


----------



## Arnicio (12 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



Que pueda liarse gorda no lo discuto.
A tú discurso le falla que Turquía es de la OTAN.


----------



## Evil_ (12 Mar 2022)

Habra guerra y empezara el 15 pero de este mes.


----------



## Paobas (12 Mar 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> El que te jodes eres tu, pobre obrerito infeliz.
> Y te seguirán jodiendo, por lamebotas.
> Ojalá todos los míos fueran así.



Comunista?


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (12 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Comunista?



Todos mis obreritos fueran como tú..,me ahorrarías la mitad en despidos, derechos y demás charangas.


----------



## rory (13 Mar 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Tercera profecía de Fátima.
> 
> ¿Lo habéis leído?



Refréscame la memoria


----------



## stuka (13 Mar 2022)

rory dijo:


> Refréscame la memoria




Voy a refrescar el coño de tu madre.


----------



## rory (13 Mar 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Voy a refrescar el coño de tu madre.



Y eso? Te lo he preguntado porque no me acuerdo.

Por cierto, eso no me lo dices en persona.


----------



## stuka (13 Mar 2022)

rory dijo:


> Y eso? Te lo he preguntado porque no me acuerdo.
> 
> Por cierto, eso no me lo dices en persona.




Es cierto:


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Mar 2022)

Yo estaré de vacaciones :-( 
Joder que me quiero ir unos días de relax.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



¿Van a alistarnos a los Langostinos, Milennials y Zetas? ¿O primero gastarán el ejército profesional?


P.D Yo soy XENIAL (Medio Langostino y Medio Milennial) 

Xennials - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Los Xenials podemos usar cosas antiguas, si se casca algo de lo digital por la guerra


----------



## Minoton (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



la cosa no es solo que borrers todos tus magufadas y fails....

la cosa es que despues del ridiculo que vas a hacer, dejes de postear con otras cuentas tambien y te desintoxies de toda la basura que tienes en la cabeza.

te vendra bien, esta hostia de realidad que te va a caer....


----------



## DarkNight (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



Argumenta por Qué Putin ataca Rumania dentro de 1 mes, gracias


----------



## stuka (13 Mar 2022)

rory dijo:


> Y eso? Te lo he preguntado porque no me acuerdo.
> 
> Por cierto, eso no me lo dices en persona.




¡GILIPOLLAAAAASSSS! ¿Pero no ves cómo me atacan en este agujero?

¿No ves cómo los fariseos tuercen las preguntas para condenar a Jesús en una falta contra Roma? Nooooooooooooo….Nooooooooooo…Yo no soy Jesússssss. Dejad esa basura, porque ya sé por dónde vais a salir.

Si tú me haces una preguntita como esa me pones en guardia. Máxime cuando se puede solucionar en una simple búsqueda.

¿Eres asperger? No me caen mal, por cierto, son más lógicos y buenas personas que la mayoría de la borregada hija de puta.

¿Lo has entendido? No quería dejar esto así; me sabe mal y temo haber cometido una injusticia. Pero ponte en mi lugar en estos tiempos.

No sé...lo siento. Supongo que habría que dejar de frecuentar este agujero, porque además no sirve para nada. Disculpa.


----------



## otropepito (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



Pues vaya apuesta. 
Claro que te juegas la cuenta, habitualmente te haces una nueva cada 3 meses.

Pue yo me juego un pañuelo de papel usado a que no


----------



## otropepito (13 Mar 2022)

Me juego un café a que este hilo desaparece el 23 de Abril.


----------



## extremista999 (13 Mar 2022)

otropepito dijo:


> Me juego un café a que este hilo desaparece el 23 de Abril.



Pase lo que pase este post permanecerá en pie. 

Si la información que me han dado es incorrecta y se alejará mucho de la realidad será en todo caso una buena noticia para todos y yo gustosamente abandonaré mi cuenta. 

De ser cierto, y todo parece indicar que sí, seguiré/seguiremos por el foro mientras pueda/podamos y os seguiré avanzando de futuros avances..


----------



## Bangs (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Por el ataque que se perpetrara junto con Turquía. Entre ambas naciones se asegurarán ese territorio para luego ir conquistando ciertos puertos estratégicos del Mediterráneo, a la par que atacan Polonia.
> 
> Sin profundizar mucho en estrategia militar, el ataque las primeras semanas irá en dos direcciones : El Mediterráneo y Centro-Europa.



Llevó más 10 años trabajando en el mundo marítimo, de hecho trabajo ahora mismo fuera de España en una de las navieras más fuertes del mundo y créeme que lo que dices es una gilipollez muy grande. 

A los puertos y a los barcos jamás se les puede tocar, básicamente porque llevan desde 1973 bajo la protección de la OMI que es como una especie de ONU, però en el mar.


----------



## extremista999 (13 Mar 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Que pueda liarse gorda no lo discuto.
> A tú discurso le falla que Turquía es de la OTAN.




Turquía traicionará a la OTAN, no es un socio fiable.

Recordar como dos países del bando aliado de la 1ww cambiaron de bando sin despeinarse en la 2ww y pasaron a formar parte de las potencias del eje y a colaborar con el enemigo histórico de la primera guerra.

Hablo de Italia y Japón.

No será ni la primera ni la última vez en la historia de la humanidad que haya sendas traiciones entre potencias "aliadas".

Por cierto la información que manejo es que el objetivo de las potencias islámicas y el papel que jugarán en esta guerra será hacerse con Grecia, Italia y España y expulsar a las colonias Occidentales del continente Africano, el grueso duro de Europa será para Rusia, y algunos territorios para China, China invadirá Japón, las Filipinas y todos los puntos y archipiélagos estratégicos del pacífico, La zona oeste y central de EEUU será territorio chino y solo la parte Este será territorio Ruso. En este caso y en compensación al reparto de los territorios de Europa, aquí china será más representativa que en Europa, en los Estados del pacífico y con el 70% mínimo de EEUU.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



¿Como estás tan seguro?


----------



## extremista999 (13 Mar 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿Como estás tan seguro?




Me han pasado información compatible al 90% entre dos personas que no se conocen entre sí y el resto ha sido trabajo mío de investigación. 

La cosa pinta mal. Pero no nos preocupemos en exceso. Somos fuertes y estaremos preparados para cualquier adversidad.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Me han pasado información compatible al 90% entre dos personas que no se conocen entre sí y el resto ha sido trabajo mío de investigación.
> 
> La cosa pinta mal. Pero no nos preocupemos en exceso. Somos fuertes y estaremos preparados para cualquier adversidad.



Ojalá te equivoques amigo, me da igual que borres la cuenta.


----------



## TedKord (13 Mar 2022)

¿Piensas de verdad que Turquía tiene capacidad para petarse Grecia, Italia y España de un solo golpe?


----------



## Bangs (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Turquía traicionará a la OTAN, no es un socio fiable.
> 
> Recordar como dos países del bando aliado de la 1ww cambiaron de bando sin despeinarse en la 2ww y pasaron a formar parte de las potencias del eje y a colaborar con el enemigo histórico de la primera guerra.
> 
> ...



Y Portugal no?


----------



## extremista999 (13 Mar 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> ¿Piensas de verdad que Turquía tiene capacidad para petarse Grecia, Italia y España de un solo golpe?



El ataque a Rumanía se iniciará desde Rusia por el norte y Turquía por el sur. 

Lo de la invasión de Grecia, Italia y España no hablo solo de Turquía si no de las potencias islámicas, que de ser preciso y necesario serán respaldadas por divisiones de oriente de Rusia y China. 

Sin olvidar que muchas de sus tropas islámicas,que conviven entre nosotros desde hace años.


----------



## extremista999 (13 Mar 2022)

Bangs dijo:


> Y Portugal no?




Portugal también, estaba pensando en la península al completo incluida Portugal. 

Error mío por no comentarlo.


----------



## TedKord (13 Mar 2022)

Tampoco me cuadra lo de que Rusia y China ataquen desde dos frentes a los mismísimos USA. Si eso pasa salen los nukes y adios China y Rusia (Y adiós USA cuando recibe los misiles nucleares de ambos)

Sobre la guerra de morolandia contra el Mediterráneo, ídem. ¿Qué pasa con Francia que está en el Med. y es nuclear? Francia le tira sus bombas atómicas a Turquía y, por más que Rusia y China le tiren las suyas, adios Turquía y adiós cualquier país moro de mierda que le respalde.

¿Y me estás diciendo que Marruecos y Argelia que se odian van a dejar de lado sus diferencias para atacar España/Italia y Grecia?¿Marruecos atacaría Francia que son culo y mierda?


----------



## extremista999 (13 Mar 2022)

Una cosa que no he comentado y que creo que se da por sabida o por entendida. 

Bulgaria será un efecto colateral en todo esto, y aunque sufran tanto como los Rumanos, la televisión pondrá el foco absoluto en lo que vaya a ocurrir en Rumanía.


----------



## extremista999 (13 Mar 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Tampoco me cuadra lo de que Rusia y China ataquen desde dos frentes a los mismísimos USA. Si eso pasa salen los nukes y adios China y Rusia (Y adiós USA cuando recibe los misiles nucleares de ambos)
> 
> Sobre la guerra de morolandia contra el Mediterráneo, ídem. ¿Qué pasa con Francia que está en el Med. y es nuclear? Francia le tira sus bombas atómicas a Turquía y, por más que Rusia y China le tiren las suyas, adios Turquía y adiós cualquier país moro de mierda que le respalde.
> 
> ¿Y me estás diciendo que Marruecos y Argelia que se odian van a dejar de lado sus diferencias para atacar España/Italia y Grecia?¿Marruecos atacaría Francia que son culo y mierda?




Polonia, Alemania, Austria, Francia y todo centro-europa en general será arrasada por los rusos y parte de los chinos. 

Marruecos y Argelia alcanzarán un pacto de no agresión y de reparto de territorios en África y el Mediterráneo. 

Y ojo también con Siria, que también participará en el conflicto y nadie la está mencionando. 

Corea del Norte para vuestra sorpresa permanecerá aislada y espectante a este conflicto a gran escala. Aunque ideológicamente se posicione más a favor de Rusia que de las potencias Occidentales, belicamente se mantendrá como territorio neutral y no beligerante y usará toda su potencia nuclear contra cualquier nación que tenga la más mínima intención de agredirla. 

No se descarta la posibilidad de una cooperación aislada y excepcional entre China y NorKorea para tomar Corea del Sur.


----------



## TedKord (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Polonia, Alemania, Austria, Francia y todo centro-europa en general será arrasada por los rusos y parte de los chinos.
> 
> Marruecos y Argelia alcanzarán un pacto de no agresión y de reparto de territorios en África y el Mediterráneo.
> 
> ...



Francia tiene armas atómicas. Si la atacan me vas a decir que no van a hacer uso de las mismas? Mandan Moscú a la hoguera.
Marruecos y Argelia amigos...
¿Y según tu info a quién le toca lidiar con los ingleses?¿A Rusia?¿También se quedarán de brazos cruzados sin lanzar su armamento nuclear?


----------



## extremista999 (13 Mar 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Francia tiene armas atómicas. Si la atacan me vas a decir que no van a hacer uso de las mismas? Mandan Moscú a la hoguera.
> Marruecos y Argelia amigos...
> ¿Y según tu info a quién le toca lidiar con los ingleses?¿A Rusia?¿También se quedarán de brazos cruzados sin lanzar su armamento nuclear?



Precisamente será en Inglaterra contra quién más se use el gran poder nuclear de las potencias orientales. 
Se descarta en absoluto y en principio la toma convencional por mar o aire. 

Igualmente pienso que algún país que otro capitulará o intentará mantenerse neutral. 

Suiza y Bélgica se mantendrán neutrales en este conflicto, pero entiendo que serán tomadas de igual forma por sus puntos estratégicos. 

Bélgica por sus puertos y salida al mar y Suiza por su patrimonio.


----------



## extremista999 (13 Mar 2022)

De momento prefiero mantener una posición más conservadora y no aventurarme más allá de los límites de lo comentado en esta información. 

La clave del conato de guerra estará en Rumanía, se espera que se tome en la fecha arriba reseñada y la traición de Turquía a la OTAN y ayuda por parte de Siria.


----------



## Soberano (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Turquía traicionará a la OTAN, no es un socio fiable.
> 
> Recordar como dos países del bando aliado de la 1ww cambiaron de bando sin despeinarse en la 2ww y pasaron a formar parte de las potencias del eje y a colaborar con el enemigo histórico de la primera guerra.
> 
> ...



¿Dónde está Moldavia y Bulgaria en tu predicción? No puedo ver acción en Rumania sin haberlo antes en Bulgaria.

Entiendo lo de Turquía; ya está en manos rusas dedsde que intentaron liquidar a Erdogán.

Alemania está como pera en dulce para caer del lado ruso.

Si cae Alemania, se va la UE al carajo' por otro lado herida de muerte desde el Brexit.

Pero lo de Rumania sin efectos bilaterales previos no lo veo.


----------



## TedKord (13 Mar 2022)

Como teoría me parece muy entretenida (Y tiene una pátina de realidad que la hace escalofriante) pero no responde a las preguntas de cómo esa "entiente oriental" de Chinos, Turcos y Rusos piensan tratar el pequeño detalle que Inglaterra y Francia tienen armas nucleares y que USA no se va a quedar de brazos cruzados tampoco.

No me resisto a preguntar por más detalles sobre el papel de España en todo esto. ¿Será atacada directamente por Turquía apoyada por Rusia y China a la vez que Grecia e Italia? ¿La atacarán Argelia y Marruecos?


----------



## extremista999 (13 Mar 2022)

Soberano dijo:


> ¿Dónde está Moldavia y Bulgaria en tu predicción? No puedo ver acción en Rumania sin haberlo antes en Bulgaria.
> 
> Entiendo lo de Turquía; ya está en manos rusas dedsde que intentaron liquidar a Erdogán.
> 
> ...




Buenas compañero, he mencionado en una de mis respuestas anteriores también lo de Bulgaria, puedes verificarlo tu mismo. 

Buenas noches a todos, mañana seguimos hablando y seguiremos espectantes.


----------



## extremista999 (13 Mar 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Como teoría me parece muy entretenida (Y tiene una pátina de realidad que la hace escalofriante) pero no responde a las preguntas de cómo esa "entiente oriental" de Chinos, Turcos y Rusos piensan tratar el pequeño detalle que Inglaterra y Francia tienen armas nucleares y que USA no se va a quedar de brazos cruzados tampoco.




Recuerda que todo lo que estamos hablando es sobre papel. No deja de ser planificación geo-estratégica y objetivos militares, Como dijo Putin no habrá vencedores si no más que vencidos.

Recuerda que sobre el papel, Hitler esperaba tomar la URSS con la Operación Barbarroja en 2-3 mes con su ofensiva veraniega tras el éxito de sus campañas en Francia y Polonia y ya ves como acabó la cosa.

Edit : La invasión a España se haría :

- Vietnamizando España, con guerra de guerrillas debilitandonos con sabotajes, atentados suicidas y espionaje, para cuando nos tuvieran lo suficientemente entretenidos, quemados y desgastados Marruecos atacaría con total violencia desde el sur, Argelia desde el Este, y Turquía desde el Norte, habiéndole dado previamente el paso Ruso desde Francia, previa conquista.

Sería una guerra total contra nosotros, nos quemarían internamente antes con una guerra civil, y luego barrerian la resistencia con tropas islámicas desde el exterior.

Poco más de 100.000 tropas no son nada, teniendo en cuenta que el resto del país está acojonado y sin formación militar.

Ahora sí, buenas noches a todos mañana seguimos.


----------



## Soberano (13 Mar 2022)

Buenas noches amigo. De todas formas lo de jugarse la cuenta a estar en lo cierto o no me parece absurdo.

Todo el mundo puede especular en el futuro con más o menos acierto. Pero el pretender acertar de pleno en todo lo relativo al futuro es de locos; ni los actores activos de la historia han acertado de pleno. Siempre habrá variantes, circunstancias inesperadas y elementos azarosos que puede volcar la balanza de un lado al otro.


----------



## Aurkitu (13 Mar 2022)

¿Turquía y Rusia?...ya. Mañana.


----------



## egolatra (13 Mar 2022)

Pues claro que habrá tercera guerra mundial, creéis que cerrar el circo del coronatimo era solo por una mini guerra Rusia Ucrania?


----------



## El Fenomeno (13 Mar 2022)

Da para novela de Tom Clancy pero NO.... El gran sueño ruso es intervenir en los Balcanes y bajo ningun concepto se aliaria con Turquia para conseguirlo ( porque Turquia tambien quiere hacerlo). En Europa Alemania esta protegida por armas nucleares francesas pues es la cuna del euro y del eje francoaleman. Dudo muchismo incluso que Polonia pudiese ser conquistada (la puede arrasar por el aire, idem con Rumania). Italia y España/Portugal son peninsulas montañosas, la peor pesadilla geopolitica que puede tener un atacante. Eso sin contar que entre soldados y policias hay en la peninsula mas de 300.000 hombres en tiempos de paz y a pesar de las chorradas que se leen por ahi de que nadie cogeria un fusil la gente se alistaria en masa ( como ocurre en Ucrania). Por cierto, China esta a lo suyo ( Asia), de aqui poco o nada le interesa.

Como relato esta bien. Saludos


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Mar 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Es cierto:



Reportado por ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Si la información que me han dado es incorrecta y se alejará mucho de la realidad será en todo caso una buena noticia para todos y yo gustosamente abandonaré mi cuenta.
> 
> De ser cierto, y todo parece indicar que sí, seguiré/seguiremos por el foro mientras pueda/podamos y os seguiré avanzando de futuros avances..



Vuelve al estercolero de AJ de donde saliste.


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



Entro sólo para ver cómo se cumple la fecha y ver que te vas a tomar por culo


----------



## ueee3 (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



Dos preguntas:
1. De qué tipo de informacion de primera mano hablas?
2. En qué bando deberíamos luchar? Quiero decir, viendo tu avatar considerás que el Occidente actual da asco, así que...


----------



## Bobesponjista (13 Mar 2022)

Es entrar en Burbuja y llenarme de buen rollismo
Donde puedo comprar arsénico? Si palmo, yo decido cuando xd
O pillo una aspid, como Cleopatra


----------



## HaCHa (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Rusia y Turquía atacarán Rumanía en un intrépido y violento ataque envolvente en forma de pinza.



*¿Para qué?*


Hale, ya podéis cerrar el hilo y con él la cuenta del subnormal que lo ha abierto. Que ya era hora de mandarlo a pastar bien lejos.


----------



## carlosjpc (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Por el ataque que se perpetrara junto con Turquía. Entre ambas naciones se asegurarán ese territorio para luego ir conquistando ciertos puertos estratégicos del Mediterráneo, a la par que atacan Polonia.
> 
> Sin profundizar mucho en estrategia militar, el ataque las primeras semanas irá en dos direcciones : El Mediterráneo y Centro-Europa.



tres puntas dice la profecia de alois















Alois Irlmaier....


El texto lo he conseguido de internet, he añadido mapas, fotos y comentarios propios... pero aún cuesta entenderlo. Espero "pulirlo" más en ...




sanmalaquias.blogspot.com


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (13 Mar 2022)

Esta es una guerra de broma en la que todos están de acuerdo. Ni cortan los oleoductos que pasan por Ucrania. El único objetivo es hundir a Europa y construir un nuevo estado judio


----------



## Debunker (13 Mar 2022)

Que Rumanía sea el siguiente objetivo de Rusia no sorprende, Rusia lleva quejándose años de la base de lanzaderas de misiles de la OTAN en Rumanía que apuntan a Rusia.

Pero si eso ocurriera, sería guerra mundial y los nuclear entraría en juego, presumo por lo que se sabe que, Rusia cree tener ventajas con sus misiles hipersónicos , además dicho por Putin que dijo que no tendríamos tiempo ni de pestañear, y creo que ha aprovechado estos momentos antes que EEUU tenga esta tecnología que al parecer solo tienen Rusia y China.

Por lo que entiendo que en caso de GM, sería un relámpago que no duraría más allá de dos semanas y dejaría todo arrasado, tierra quemada sin dar lugar a ninguna guerra civil o invasiones del otro lado del planeta, ¿para que quieres invadir un territorio enfermo de radioactividad y por tanto mortal para quién lo habite? 

Todo esto es una absoluta locura , no se entiende que los que gobiernan puedan tan siquiera considerar este apocalipsis, estamos locos de atar.


----------



## Gorkako (13 Mar 2022)

Atacar a Rumanía? Vaya manera de perder el Tiempo...


----------



## xavik (13 Mar 2022)

No sé, siguen habiendo cosas que no me encajan. En principio un ataque a Rumanía, estando en la OTAN como dices significaría el comienzo de la III guerra mundial. Lo que no entiendo es qué tienen que ganar Rusia y Turquía. Sus ejércitos no son malos pero serían aplastados por los de occidente en una guerra al uso. Las poblaciones musulmanas en Europa, aunque creciendo, aún no están a niveles de guerra civil excepto en Francia.

Hay un dicho que dice que no atribuyas a la maldad lo que puedas atribuir a la ignorancia, pero yo prefiero pensar que estas cosas se hacen por alguna razón (que puede salir bien o no). ¿Qué es lo que estarían pensando esos dos países en caso de atacar a Rumanía? En orden de probabilidad:

-No creen que la OTAN apoye a Rumanía en una guerra total, si no que simplemente les den armas y dinero como a Ucrania.

-Invasión de China a Taiwan que diversifique los frentes. Esto en mi opinión sería un error, occidente asumiría la derrota frente a China y concentrarían su ofensiva contra Rusia/Turquía. Quizás si le sumas un ataque de Irán a Irak e Israel tenga más sentido (+ Argelia a Marruecos para controlar el estrecho), ya que controlarían una parte importante del suministro de petróleo mundial con el que ahogar a la OTAN.

-Los servicios secretos han descubierto alguna trama para matar a Putin y Erdogan y han decidido echar el resto con el comodín de las nucleares.


----------



## Arthas98 (13 Mar 2022)

¿Te vas a jugar una cuenta de literalmente 3 meses? Tiene que ser información del mismísimo Putin


----------



## ueee3 (13 Mar 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Esta es una guerra de broma en la que todos están de acuerdo. Ni cortan los oleoductos que pasan por Ucrania. El único objetivo es hundir a Europa y construir un nuevo estado judio



Dónde?


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> no, solo vi algunas de nostradamos relacionadas con la creacion de USA, alguna fuente "rapida"?




TERCERA PARTE DEL « SECRETO » de FÁTIMA

(texto original)


























(Traducción)​
« J.M.J.

Tercera parte del secreto revelado el 13 de julio de 1917 en la Cueva de Iria-Fátima.

Escribo en obediencia a Vos, Dios mío, que lo ordenáis por medio de Su Excelencia Reverendísima el Señor Obispo de Leiria y de la Santísima Madre vuestra y mía.

Después de las dos partes que ya he expuesto, hemos visto al lado izquierdo de Nuestra Señora un poco más en lo alto a un Ángel con una espada de fuego en la mano izquierda; centelleando emitía llamas que parecía iban a incendiar el mundo; pero se apagaban al contacto con el esplendor que Nuestra Señora irradiaba con su mano derecha dirigida hacia él; el Ángel señalando la tierra con su mano derecha, dijo con fuerte voz: ¡Penitencia, Penitencia, Penitencia! Y vimos en una inmensa luz qué es Dios: « algo semejante a como se ven las personas en un espejo cuando pasan ante él » a un Obispo vestido de Blanco « hemos tenido el presentimiento de que fuera el Santo Padre ». También a otros Obispos, sacerdotes, religiosos y religiosas subir una montaña empinada, en cuya cumbre había una gran Cruz de maderos toscos como si fueran de alcornoque con la corteza; el Santo Padre, antes de llegar a ella, atravesó una gran ciudad medio en ruinas y medio tembloroso con paso vacilante, apesadumbrado de dolor y pena, rezando por las almas de los cadáveres que encontraba por el camino; llegado a la cima del monte, postrado de rodillas a los pies de la gran Cruz fue muerto por un grupo de soldados que le dispararon varios tiros de arma de fuego y flechas; y del mismo modo murieron unos tras otros los Obispos sacerdotes, religiosos y religiosas y diversas personas seglares, hombres y mujeres de diversas clases y posiciones. Bajo los dos brazos de la Cruz había dos Ángeles cada uno de ellos con una jarra de cristal en la mano, en las cuales recogían la sangre de los Mártires y regaban con ella las almas que se acercaban a Dios.

Tuy-3-1-1944 ».
​*Fuente + INTERPRETACIÓN DEL « SECRETO » Y más... *


----------



## extremista999 (13 Mar 2022)

He leído vuestros comentarios y respeto vuestras opiniones.

Pero sigo insistiendo. Rumanía será tomada en semana santa y ello dará inicio a la 3ww.

Podéis darle las vueltas que queráis pero esto ya está más que trazado y planificado.

Solo os queda esperar y ver si tengo razón o no en la invasión a Rumanía en esas fechas.

De confirmarse para mí será la peor noticia de todos. En cuanto Rusia pise Rumanía, estamos todos perdidos y Europa se terminará iendo por el desagüe.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

Mi cuenta...2021


----------



## HaCHa (13 Mar 2022)

Ah, vale, que esto no es un hilo serio, es sólo otra magufada conspiralerda para indocumentaos.
Pues haber empezado porai.


----------



## Netón (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> He leído vuestros comentarios y respeto vuestras opiniones.
> 
> Pero sigo insistiendo. Rumanía será tomada en semana santa y ello dará inicio a la 3ww.
> 
> ...



El Dios de la guerra no opina lo mismo. Rusia no puede ni con Ucrania, no está haciendo más que el ridículo y mata civiles por pura impotencia e incompetencia. Nos vemos en la puerta del desagüe y te iré diciendo quien cae por él y quien no.


----------



## Silke_ner (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Si, en efecto. En semana santa. De eso se trata,
> 
> Declarar una guerra en una semana santa
> Y matar a Occidente en tiempos de resurrección.



Los rumanos son ortodoxos en su mayoría. La pascua ortodoxa es el 24.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (13 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Mi cuenta...2021



La mia es de hace menos de un mes y tengo hilos que violan a medio foro. Y op tiene muchos buenos tambien.


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Que Rumanía sea el siguiente objetivo de Rusia no sorprende, Rusia lleva quejándose años de la base de lanzaderas de misiles de la OTAN en Rumanía que apuntan a Rusia.



Les interesa porque la obsesion de la puta urs desde los tiempos de mongolia es hacerse con todo el mar negro y los balcanes. Y no van a parar, a menos que los paremos nosotros. Y nosotros no los vamos a parar, porque estamos infiltrados de retrasados subnormales chupapollas como tu, que quieren que europa disuelva sus ejercitos para que el enemigo pueda pasarnos a cuchillo


----------



## dcuartero (13 Mar 2022)

Francia tiene 290 nukes capaces de borrar del mapa 290 ciudades turcas y del Norte de África, no hay cojones, Españistan como buen País de Mierda que es tiene CERO Nukes, ah no perdona que tenemos ametralladoras Amely que se atascan al tercer disparo, entonces no hay problema, lanzamos al glorioso Ejército español y asunto arreglado.


----------



## 917 (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



Eso lo has interpretado de Nostradamus.
Se vé a la legua.


----------



## 917 (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> He leído vuestros comentarios y respeto vuestras opiniones.
> 
> Pero sigo insistiendo. Rumanía será tomada en semana santa y ello dará inicio a la 3ww.
> 
> ...



Tu cuenta no vale gran cosa.


----------



## 917 (13 Mar 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> ¿Piensas de verdad que Turquía tiene capacidad para petarse Grecia, Italia y España de un solo golpe?



Ni loco, vamos, ni loco.


----------



## extremista999 (13 Mar 2022)

Hay novedades en el frente, mi contacto de mi más estricta confiabilidad me sigue insistiendo, la toma y posición estratégica de el Mar Negro es la antesala y el paso inicial para el éxito de la operación. Turquía ya está preparada y decidida para tomar parte en la contienda junto a las potencias orientales, los servicios de inteligencia Rusos informan de una inusual acumulación de tropas de la OTAN en las bases militares Rumanas de Mihail Kogâlniceanu, los informantes hablan de más de 10.000 hombres llegados de EEUU en las últimas 24 horas.

Según el mapa simplificado de mi contacto, me hace un breve descriptivo de cómo preven la operación en su próximo objetivo militar y como se llevará a cabo el ataque envolvente por parte de la alianza Ruso-Turca.


También me informa que tienen tropas desplegadas a escasos kilómetros de Polonia al objeto de la desmovilización o desahogo de tropas enemigas en Rumanía y el Mar Negro con la intención de dividirlos y que oponga menos resistencia la ofensiva real. Después de tomar las pertinentes bases aéreas y militares estratégicas de Rumanía, iniciarán un ataque con total violencia a zonas industriales, centros neurálgicos y capitales de ciudad. Con los objetivos militares alcanzados, Turquía después de tal conquista tiene la intención de iniciar la invasión de Grecia a la par que Rusia invade Polonia, después de esto, veremos como queda el mapa geo-estrategico y la incorporación de las potencias islámicas y orientales como China al conflicto en centro-europa y el Pacífico.

Esto es solo un rumor : Se rumorea de la posible financiación de China a México para atacar algunos Estados del Sur de EEUU mientras ellos libran su guerra en el pacífico e inician su invasión atómico-anfibia por la costa oeste mientras Rusia prueba su potencia nuclear bombardeando las grandes ciudades de EEUU.

Pero no os desvieis del objetivo más realista e inmediato. La toma y control del mar negro, asegurar Ucrania y todas las bases militares de la OTAN en Rumanía hasta conquistarla, para luego dar paso a la invasión de Grecia y Polonia.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Hay novedades en el frente, mi contacto de mi más estricta confiabilidad me sigue insistiendo, la toma y posición estratégica de el Mar Negro es la antesala y el paso inicial para el éxito de la operación. Turquía ya está preparada y decidida para tomar parte en la contienda junto a las potencias orientales, los servicios de inteligencia Rusos informan de una inusual acumulación de tropas de la OTAN en las bases militares Rumanas de Mihail Kogâlniceanu, los informantes hablan de más de 10.000 hombres llegados de EEUU en las últimas 24 horas.
> 
> Según el mapa simplificado de mi contacto, me hace un breve descriptivo de cómo preven la operación en su próximo objetivo militar y como se llevará a cabo el ataque envolvente por parte de la alianza Ruso-Turca.
> 
> ...



Joder no seras gaysemberg.


----------



## TedKord (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Hay novedades en el frente, mi contacto de mi más estricta confiabilidad me sigue insistiendo, la toma y posición estratégica de el Mar Negro es la antesala y el paso inicial para el éxito de la operación. Turquía ya está preparada y decidida para tomar parte en la contienda junto a las potencias orientales, los servicios de inteligencia Rusos informan de una inusual acumulación de tropas de la OTAN en las bases militares Rumanas de Mihail Kogâlniceanu, los informantes hablan de más de 10.000 hombres llegados de EEUU en las últimas 24 horas.
> 
> Según el mapa simplificado de mi contacto, me hace un breve descriptivo de cómo preven la operación en su próximo objetivo militar y como se llevará a cabo el ataque envolvente por parte de la alianza Ruso-Turca.
> 
> ...



Todo el relato molaba hasta lo de Méjico financiado por China atacando USA. so ya ha sido un "salto del tiburón".


----------



## aron01 (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



En otro asunto dicen que lo próximo sería Lituania y los miedos de des-información dicen Polonia. Ya te digo que a Putin no le interesa atacar a la OTAN, y Sleepy Joe ha resuelto la escasez de EU comprando a Venezuela. La única realidad que nos va a afectar es una invasion de moros, aumento enorme de desempleo, precios altos y escasez, y posible revuelo si es que que tenemos huevos de atacar a Sanchinflas.

Eso sí, si el 22 no pasa lo que dices, despídete en un asunto el 23, al menos cumple.


----------



## extremista999 (13 Mar 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> En otro asunto dicen que lo próximo sería Lituania y los miedos de des-información dicen Polonia. Ya te digo que a Putin no le interesa atacar a la OTAN, y Sleepy Joe ha resuelto la escasez de EU comprando a Venezuela. La única realidad que nos va a afectar es una invasion de moros, aumento enorme de desempleo, precios altos y escasez, y posible revuelo si es que que tenemos huevos de atacar a Sanchinflas.
> 
> Eso sí, si el 22 no pasa lo que dices, despídete en un asunto el 23, al menos cumple.




Prometido. Si fallo en la inminente invasión a Rumanía en las fechas dadas, prometo ser de palabra y despedirme en un post el 23. 

Mi cuenta la pongo a vuestra disposición ese día.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Mar 2022)

Oye no.... que tengo unos días de vacaciones.
No me jodas.


Dile a tus contactos, que no me viene bien.


----------



## doctora_aroway (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Prometido. Si fallo en la inminente invasión a Rumanía en las fechas dadas, prometo ser de palabra y despedirme en un post el 23.
> 
> Mi cuenta la pongo a vuestra disposición ese día.



pero no quedamos en que putin era un clon...y estaba rescatando niños de las cuevas???...con tanta desinformación no se puede


----------



## extremista999 (13 Mar 2022)

doctora_aroway dijo:


> pero no quedamos en que putin era un clon...y estaba rescatando niños de las cuevas???...con tanta desinformación no se puede



¿Y eso quién lo ha dicho? Porque yo no.


----------



## doctora_aroway (13 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Rafapal comenta que los patriotas ya están actuando en Europa.
> 
> Qonfiar en el plan.



Tu amigo Rafapal, periodismo de calidac


----------



## david23 (13 Mar 2022)

Cabron , que estoy en Rumanía, para.


----------



## Papo de luz (13 Mar 2022)

Yo me juego un tazo , que viene a ser lo mismo.


----------



## extremista999 (14 Mar 2022)

david23 dijo:


> Cabron , que estoy en Rumanía, para.




Tienes justo un mes para ir camino a Suiza y ganar tiempo compañero. 

De nada por salvarte la vida. 

Eso o unirte al glorioso ejército Ruso.


----------



## extremista999 (25 Mar 2022)

Todo lo que dije y os adelante en exclusiva de lo que sucedería se va cumpliendo poco a poco.

1- Acumulación de tropas de la OTAN en el este de Europa.
2- Duplicación de tropas y hasta X10 en la práctica real en Rumanía.
3- Previsión de amenaza real de invasión a Rumanía tras cumplir objetivos militares en Ucrania.














Ya queda menos para dividir y hacer un ataque envolvente a Ucrania para partirlo por la mitad, cuando se hayan alcanzado las ciudades objetivos, zonas industriales e infraestructuras críticas Rusia advertirá de un falso alto el fuego para dejar una región free de Ucrania al oeste,que de igual forma será tomada, tras esto, procedera a la invasión inmediata de Rumanía respaldado por tropas y divisiones turcas para luego oficializar el aliado estratégico y militar de Rusia en esta guerra.

A Ucrania, Rumania y Bulgaria entre otras, le doy menos de 3 meses para ser tomadas por Rusos y Turcos.


----------



## frenlib (25 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



Va a ser que no.

La realidad es que no pasará nada y tú seguirás con tu vida poco motivante.


----------



## extremista999 (25 Mar 2022)

Según me informan así van a quedar los mapas y territorios conquistados por Rusia en las próximas semanas.

Recordar que es un mapa parcial y reducido y qué también tomará parte de la invasión Turquía.













*El segundo mapa tiene un errata, lógicamente quiere decir 14/22-4-2022.*


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (25 Mar 2022)

No se si va a haber guerra, pero si cuando Rusia acumuló 150.000 hombres en las fronteras de Ucrania se dijo que eso solo podía ser para la guerra pues lo cierto es que la OTAN debe tener ya una cifra parecida en las fronteras de Rusia y aquí nadie dice que seguro que eso es para la guerra. 

Ya les iré contando que se dice por aquí en Bruselas, de momento tenemos mucho trabajo con tanto contrato de compra de armas, hay tanta gente que es un follón repartir el 3% de cada uno, coño como que a veces suma más de 100 con tanto intermediario.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (25 Mar 2022)

No acabo de verlo:

Para meterse en Polonia a través de Rumania hay que salvar los Cárpatos. Como no los sobrevuelen y tiren paracaidistas no veo tanques ni tropas pasando a POlonia desde Rumania. Otra cosa es que los Serbios apoyando a Rusia se metiesen por Timisoara







Veo más plausible la apertura del corredor Suwalki gap para unir Bielorusia con Kaliningrado, peo hay que recordar que todo el Oeste de Bielorrusia y de Ucrania es historicamente Polonia, así que las tropas que intentasen entrar desde tierra por allí no contarían con demasiado apoyo de Grodno, Brest, Lvov etc.


Cosa diferente serían zambombazos desde Kaliningrado a puntos estratégicos de la OTAN en territorio polaco y rumano, eso si que tiene más pinta de que vaya a ocurrir.


----------



## Rain dog (25 Mar 2022)

He leído por ahí lo de la fuerza de "paz" rumana de 10.000 hombres.

Putin también anunció el despliegue de una fuerza de "paz" en el Donbass, justo antes de declarar la "Operación Militar Especial".


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (25 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



La Semana Santa y la Humanidad clavada en la cruz ... cuadra perfectamente.

La Blasfemia de blasfemias, algo muy del gosto de la elite criminal narcojudeopedosatanica que gobierna EEUU.


pd: fue mi Doppelgänger en una extraña noche del año 10 quien me reveló este grupo y esta canción.



*DIOS CREO A LA HUMANIDAD PERFECTAMENTE IMPERFECTA. LA EXTINCION COMO ESPECIE ESTA MAS QUE ASEGURADA.

LA FINALIDAD DE LA EXISTENCIA DEL HOMBRE NO ES COLONIZAR EL ESPACIO NI DOMINAR LA CREACION, SI NO SER LITERALMENTE EXTINGUIDOS POR ESTA ULTIMA.*

*LOS EJECUTORES SERAN PRISIONEROS DE LOS CONDENADOS.*



*QUE DISPAREN DE UNA PUTA VEZ!*

























@punkers22 @Suburban2 @PIA @elgatochimpliflinguir @Rabino Arana @Pancetorri


----------



## lasoziedad (25 Mar 2022)

Con una puta cuenta de meses, vaya chorrada


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Mar 2022)

No tendría ningún sentido que Rusia ataque Rumania, si aun se dijera Moldavia.. aun. Pero ¿Rumania?. Rumania no es una gran llanura por la que avanzar rapido y pillar desprevenido. Tiene un ejercito activo y preparado, y puede concentrar su defensa en unos puntos muy concretos, ya que es realivemente sencilla defenderla por su orografia.

Si Rusia quisiera seguir avanzando hacia el Oeste, no empezaria por Rumania teniendo opciones mas sencillas.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Mar 2022)

He visto el mapa del supuesto avance del 14-22 de abril... Es ridiculo, rusia va a Entrar en Europa, supuestamente por donde mas dificil es. Va a meterse entre los carpatos y las montañas de Bulgaria y Serbia, para concentrar su unica posibilidad de avance hace Hungria en un solo punto y adems entrando a traves de su unico "simpatizante" (que no es asi) en Europa que es Serbia. Es ridiculo todo a no ser que sea un sucidio ruso.

visto esto, abandono hilo sin sentido. Mis 10 al que ideo la estrategia, se ve que no ha visto un mapa de cerca.


----------



## B. Golani (25 Mar 2022)

Habeis oido hablar de GOG y MAGOG ????


----------



## sirpask (25 Mar 2022)

Si gana Macron, si. Si pierde... No.

Así que mira si son importantes las elecciones de dentro de 15 dias.

Por eso no las publicita nadie.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (25 Mar 2022)

Vas a patinar


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Mar 2022)

Le faltan Doritos a la historia


----------



## extremista999 (25 Mar 2022)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> He visto el mapa del supuesto avance del 14-22 de abril... Es ridiculo, rusia va a Entrar en Europa, supuestamente por donde mas dificil es. Va a meterse entre los carpatos y las montañas de Bulgaria y Serbia, para concentrar su unica posibilidad de avance hace Hungria en un solo punto y adems entrando a traves de su unico "simpatizante" (que no es asi) en Europa que es Serbia. Es ridiculo todo a no ser que sea un sucidio ruso.
> 
> visto esto, abandono hilo sin sentido. Mis 10 al que ideo la estrategia, se ve que no ha visto un mapa de cerca.



Se nota que tanto tú como otros que habéis comentado el hilo no os habéis ni leído el 10% del mismo.

Ya lo explique todo perfecta y detalladamente desde el principio y aún así sois negados hasta para leer.

Evidentemente Rusia* NO VA A CONCENTRAR UNICA Y EXCLUSIVAMENTE EL 100% DE SU ATAQUE POR RUMANÍA*, CLARO QUE NO TIENE SENTIDO, las cosas tienen sentido cuando aprendes primero a leer, y luego a leerlo todo y saber interpretar y contextualizar lo que se te está explicando .

Militar y estratégicamente hablando no tenía ni el más mínimo de los sentidos en 1940 invadir Francia a través del bosque de las Ardenas, a ningún general de nivel en su más sano juicio se le pudo pasar esa idea por su cabecita.
Resultado : Francia violada e invadida en 1 mes y sin despeinarse.

Sois tan ineptos como sobretodo previsibles,si hay algo que está claro es que precisamente gente como tú no vale ni un mojón para interpretar y anticipar tácticamente un simple movimiento militar más que evidente.

Sigo insistiendo. La toma de Rumanía se llevará a cabo cuando Ucrania se parta en 2 y se tomen algunos puntos estratégicos más de la zona, después de declarar la falsa zona libre.

Insisto, *la 3ww se declarará oficialmente en Rumanía y en semana santa. Queda todo grabado en mi post. 

En los próximos días y semanas veremos repetidas y violentadas victorias Rusas que darán paso a todo lo que estoy aquí diciendo.*


----------



## punkers22 (25 Mar 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> La Semana Santa y la Humanidad clavada en la cruz ... cuadra perfectamente.
> 
> La Blasfemia de blasfemias, algo muy del gosto de la elite criminal narcojudeopedosatanica que gobierna EEUU.
> 
> ...



*BROOOOTAL

AVRA UN POCO

*


----------



## Redwill (25 Mar 2022)

El precio del bitcoin que tal para entonces?

Rusia no puede con europa, suponiendo que lo que dices sucediera, Rusia perderia, no seria nada bueno iguamente nadie va a ganar nada, de echo rusia esta perdiendo la guerra de ucrania.

Sabes lo que va a pasar relamente? Que rusia se va a retirar de ucrania en cuestion de meses, despues de negociar algo, y lo calificara de un exito rotundo internamente y mision cumplida, desnazificaron el paia, se acabo, si consigue mantener lo que ocupo en 2014 ya seria un buen escenario dentro de todo.


----------



## WasP (25 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Con una puta cuenta de meses, vaya chorrada



Da la impresión de que lo que pasa es que le sobra esta cuenta xd


----------



## HaCHa (25 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Da la impresión de que lo que pasa es que le sobra esta cuenta xd



Pero ya la tenía que haber cerrado. Como la bocaza de chancla. Y no hay manera.


----------



## kikepm (25 Mar 2022)

Pillo sitio en hilo de lo que será un mítico owned.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



Los líderes occidentales, buscan esa guerra? O Rusia y sus aliados van al margen?


----------



## ueee3 (25 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Se nota que tanto tú como otros que habéis comentado el hilo no os habéis ni leído el 10% del mismo.
> 
> Ya lo explique todo perfecta y detalladamente desde el principio y aún así sois negados hasta para leer.
> 
> ...



Puedes decir si tus fuentes son cercanas a Rusia o a Occidente?


----------



## Jake el perro (25 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



Vete despidiendo…


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (25 Mar 2022)

Pillo sitio por 1 cosa, en hilo interesante 

Si no pasa lo que dice el OP va a pasar algo raro y tragico

Que para mi es lo mismo

Toda mi confianza al OP por 1 razón:

Al ritmo.que va Ucrania cogiendo antitanques y stingers los rusos van a tener que reconvertir los helos del infoca ruso en cazatanques

He visto que han metido casi 20.000 lanzadores antitanques occidentales ya

Esto va a generar una sangría en los blindados rusos que tienen un gran parque de carros aprox 20.000 tanques en depósitos pero .... sus motores funcionan....? Y los sistemas de tiro, etc


----------



## Iuris Tantum (25 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



¿La fecha límite la ponemos entonces el día 22 de abril?

Si ese día no hay declaración de guerra ¿Estarás dispuesto a admitir que estaba equivocado sin intentar reformular los términos o excusarnos?

De momento le has echado huevos diciendo una fecha concreta.
Ya es ir más lejos que muchos de los que por aquí dicen que se "va a liar pronto", así genéricamente


----------



## GOL (25 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Rusia ya ha dado un aviso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moldavia, Rumania y Bulgaria. Y tambien la feroz antichina Lituania. 
Veremos que pasa.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (25 Mar 2022)

A ver si te chapan la cuneta de verdad si no aciertas, que escribir es muy fácil


----------



## Escombridos (25 Mar 2022)

uuff....no creo, eso lo "condenaría firmemente" la unión Europea y conllevaría serias medidas económicas desde occidente....


----------



## M4rk (25 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Tengo información de primerísima mano, mejor de la que os podáis pensar



La última vez que dijiste eso sacaste a Rafapal de fuente. 
No me caes mal, amego, pero yo sí te creo hermano...
*NUNCA PASA NADA*​


----------



## Antiparticula (25 Mar 2022)

Yo apuesto por un acuerdo de paz el domingo de pascua.


----------



## silent lurker (25 Mar 2022)

Sólo me quedan extremista998 cunetas por el retrete.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (25 Mar 2022)

Bangs dijo:


> Llevó más 10 años trabajando en el mundo marítimo, de hecho trabajo ahora mismo fuera de España en una de las navieras más fuertes del mundo y créeme que lo que dices es una gilipollez muy grande.
> 
> A los puertos y a los barcos jamás se les puede tocar, básicamente porque llevan desde 1973 bajo la protección de la OMI que es como una especie de ONU, però en el mar.



Tambien habia organizaciones supranacionales en el 14 y en el 39.
Y aqui una constitucion que se pasan por el forro cuando quieren con 0 consecuencias.
Pues eso


----------



## Bien boa (25 Mar 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Tercera profecía de Fátima.
> 
> ¿Lo habéis leído?



No le dí importancia a este hilo, pero a ver si el OP va a acertar. En este momento ya ha comenzado la ceremonia de Consagración de Ucrania y Rusia al Inmaculado Corazón de María, pero en realidad es a la Virgen de Fátima que preside la ceremonia.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Mar 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> A ver si te chapan la cuneta de verdad si no aciertas, que escribir es muy fácil



Tampoco pasaría nada, una cuenta que no tiene ni cuatro meses no vale ni para tomar por culo, se hace otra y al carrer


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (25 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Dónde?


----------



## rory (25 Mar 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> No le dí importancia a este hilo, pero a ver si el OP va a acertar. En este momento ya ha comenzado la ceremonia de Consagración de Ucrania y Rusia al Inmaculado Corazón de María, pero en realidad es a la Virgen de Fátima que preside la ceremonia.



Puedes explicar esto que escribes?


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *



Juégate la de ForoCoches. Aquí eso no tiene ninguna relevancia, y menos con una cuenta que tiene 3 meses.


----------



## MITIO (25 Mar 2022)

¿ Murcia la ocuparán por medio de un desembarco en Cartagena o con paracaidistas ?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Con una puta cuenta de meses, vaya chorrada



Seguro que tiene multis en hibernación.


----------



## Karlb (25 Mar 2022)

Bueno pero al menos el Madrid sigue líder.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> No he leido ningun hilo de los que fardais de antiguedad y si varios del OP ya que nos ponemos.



Vaya vaya, tenemos un cosechero.


----------



## Minoton (25 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Todo lo que dije y os adelante en exclusiva de lo que sucedería se va cumpliendo poco a poco.
> 
> 1- Acumulación de tropas de la OTAN en el este de Europa.
> 2- Duplicación de tropas y hasta X10 en la práctica real en Rumanía.
> ...




"A Ucrania, Rumania y Bulgaria entre otras, le doy menos de 3 meses para ser tomadas por Rusos y Turcos."
Te queda un mes para rumania.....

Y va a ser que no....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Mar 2022)

Preparate a perderla...


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (25 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Puedes decir si tus fuentes son cercanas a Rusia o a Occidente?



Pues si están desplegando grupos de combates por algo será .









La OTAN desplegará cuatro batallones en Eslovaquia, Hungría, Rumanía y Bulgaria


La OTAN desplegará lo antes posible cuatro batallones (battlegroups) en Eslovaquia, Hungría, Rumanía y Bulgaria, los vecinos de Ucrania que hasta ahora no contaban con uno. Así...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Bye Felicia (26 Mar 2022)

Me meo en tu cuenta de 3 meses, piltrafa.


----------



## extremista999 (26 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Puedes decir si tus fuentes son cercanas a Rusia o a Occidente?



Hola muy buenas.

Lo había comentado en el post. Tengo acceso a varias fuentes otanistas y pro-rusas bastante fiables que no se conocen entre sí y llegan al mismo punto de conclusión en un 90%.

Eso, sumado a mí experiencia, capacidad y preparación en geo-estrategia me hace llegar a las únicas conclusiones posibles de resolución de este conflicto.

Diré mas, esto es tanto información como opinión y se evidencia una clara correlación de conclusiones definitivas, opinión e información en este particular van por la misma senda. 

Esto para mí es una auténtica desgracia, pues no hemos visto todavía absolutamente nada de lo que nos depara. Esto no ha hecho más que empezar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Se nota que tanto tú como otros que habéis comentado el hilo no os habéis ni leído el 10% del mismo.
> 
> Ya lo explique todo perfecta y detalladamente desde el principio y aún así sois negados hasta para leer.
> 
> ...




Tiene sentido, lo del repliegue de hoy no es tal repliegue, estan haciendo lo que querian hacer desde el primer momento.

Luego el tema este de la consagracion a maria de Rusia y Ucrania con fatima presidiendo, estan acojonados en el vaticano de la que va a caer y saben que solo un milagro podria parar todo esto.

Ademas de otras cosas que tambien me llegan a mi y que no puedo contar, solo puedo decir que llevo dias acumulando viveres por si acaso sirven de algo ante la que se va a liar que va a ser bien gorda.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Mar 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Pillo sitio en hilo de lo que será un mítico owned.




Visteis cuando Rusia empezo acumular tropas en la frontera con Ucrania, era sabido que no eran para jugar.

Ahora mismo la Otan hace lo mismo, tampoco las estan metiendo alli para jugar.


----------



## extremista999 (26 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Visteis cuando Rusia empezo acumular tropas en la frontera con Ucrania, era sabido que no eran para jugar.
> 
> Ahora mismo la Otan hace lo mismo, tampoco las estan metiendo alli para jugar.




La gente cree que un grupo de aburridos militares canadienses y estadounidenses desoficiados no tenían absolutamente nada mejor que hacer en sus casas que deciden irse por gusto al coño del mundo a tomar por el culo para echarse unas pachangas de parchís y ajedrez con los rusos, y ya que estamos para repartir flores y caramelos. 

La gente no se entera de nada nano. No le expliques algo tan básico que les cuesta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> La gente cree que un grupo de aburridos militares canadienses y estadounidenses desoficiados no tenían absolutamente nada mejor que hacer en sus casas que deciden irse por gusto al coño del mundo a tomar por el culo para echarse unas pachangas de parchís y ajedrez con los rusos, y ya que estamos para repartir flores y caramelos.
> 
> La gente no se entera de nada nano. No le expliques algo tan básico que les cuesta.




No es que la gente no se entere que no lo hacen.

Es que en estos momentos hay gente que esta en alto nivel que tampoco se enteran, no puedo hablar mas de la cuenta por que pongo en compromiso a personas que conozco, ahora mismo hay muchas personas en alto nivel por ejemplo de politicos que no saben la que esta a punto de liarse.

Exactamente lo mismo que paso con el virus.

Tanto a nivel de calle como a niveles mas altos la informacion es nula o muy basica y ademas tanto a nivel de calle como a otros niveles la capacidad como bien has dicho en uno de tus post de analizar todo lo que esta sucediendo y la informacion que te llega de diferentes sitios para hacer tus cabalas de lo que va a ocurrir, este tipo de analisis parece que debido al infantilismo y otras cosas que hay en la sociedad actual en la que todo lo dan hecho, es nulo, la gente es incapaz de analizar lo que esta ocurriendo y adelantarse sabiendo lo que va a pasar.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (26 Mar 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Vaya vaya, tenemos un cosechero.



Y tu seras vinagre en vez de vino, con menos thanks que mensajes. Resultas agrio.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Mar 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999571



Joder. A ver si va a ser eso. De dónde sale el mapa?


----------



## ueee3 (26 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Hola muy buenas.
> 
> Lo había comentado en el post. Tengo acceso a varias fuentes otanistas y pro-rusas bastante fiables que no se conocen entre sí y llegan al mismo punto de conclusión en un 90%.
> 
> ...



Casualmente los países atacados según tú, tienen las tasas de vacunación de las más bajas de Europa. Casualidad, causalidad o correlación?


----------



## Escombridos (26 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Hola muy buenas.
> 
> Lo había comentado en el post. Tengo acceso a varias fuentes otanistas y pro-rusas bastante fiables que no se conocen entre sí y llegan al mismo punto de conclusión en un 90%.
> 
> ...



Pues qué alegría me das! (Ironía). Y no puede ser que nos cuentes algo más, o es por eso de que te has jugado la cuenta y le quieres dar más cuerda al asunto?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 Mar 2022)

"Tengo hinformación"..."ustec no sabe quien soy yor"....

Buena película, sólo faltan aliens .....


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (27 Mar 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Pues qué alegría me das! (Ironía). Y no puede ser que nos cuentes algo más, o es por eso de que te has jugado la cuenta y le quieres dar más cuerda al asunto?







__





El coronel Pedro Baños da por iniciada la III guerra mundial


Primero pillarán Polonia y países bálticos. Imagino que aquí mandaremos a la quinta del ma-ricón, esos niñatos que se refieren a ellos mismos como “elles” y llevan falda. que Dios reparta suerte




www.burbuja.info


----------



## adal86 (27 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Hola muy buenas.
> 
> Lo había comentado en el post. Tengo acceso a varias fuentes otanistas y pro-rusas bastante fiables que no se conocen entre sí y llegan al mismo punto de conclusión en un 90%.
> 
> ...



No sé qué decirte... Tu nick parece hecho ad hoc para venir a dar la información que has dado. 
Por otro lado, tu cuenta es de hace apenas unos meses, perderla o perder "reputación" no le supondría absolutamente nada a nadie.
Y ya entrando más en el tema en cuestión, lo que he oído en un Podcast de un tío con muchísima información y muy fiable, es que la guerra estaba absolutamente preparada, y que iba a haber ataques sí o sí, tan es así, que incluso parece ser que se estaba barajando la posibilidad de ataques en sentido inverso, osea Ucrania u occidente contra Rusia. A saber si esto que digo, que repito, viene de alguien muy fiable y con contactos en todos sitios, es verdad o no.


----------



## Escombridos (27 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde luego que como estrategia eso de mandar a la quinta del ma-ricon y a todes elles es de justicia se mire cómo se mire.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (5 Abr 2022)

Estamos a 5 casi 6 de Abril y las cosas están peor que hace una semana, hablaban de negociaciones y ostias, hay acusaciones de matanzas bestiales... los ruskis amenazan con "una ofensiva final"....

¿Que coño va a pasar? 

Esto no pinta nada, pero que nada bien


----------



## rory (6 Abr 2022)

Un amigo rumano de origen ucraniano de la zona fronteriza entre los dos países, en la costa. Me dice que están indicando a los hombres de entre 18 y 60 y pico que se personen en dependencias gubernamentales para hacer una especie de censo por si estalla la guerra.


----------



## f700b (6 Abr 2022)

Menuda gilipollez


----------



## extremista999 (6 Abr 2022)

rory dijo:


> Un amigo rumano de origen ucraniano de la zona fronteriza entre los dos países, en la costa. Me dice que están indicando a los hombres de entre 18 y 60 y pico que se personen en dependencias gubernamentales para hacer una especie de censo por si estalla la guerra.



Lo cual confirma toda mi información .

Gracias por comentarlo


----------



## rory (6 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Lo cual confirma toda mi información .
> 
> Gracias por comentarlo



Me acordé de lo que escribiste.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Guerra mundial no se, guarra mundial unas cuantas.


----------



## blahblahblah (6 Abr 2022)

por desgracia no hemos acelerado tanto


----------



## Decipher (6 Abr 2022)

Sigue con la misma cuenta por favor era facil ignorar tus posts nada mas ver tu nombre y avatar.


----------



## extremista999 (7 Abr 2022)

Up.


----------



## blahblahblah (7 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Up.



The CERN Management has presented a new calendar for future accelerator runs to the Council, which met on 12 December. Under the new schedule, the LHC will restart in *May 2021*, two months after the initially planned date, and Run 3 will be extended by one year, until the end of 2024.


----------



## el segador (7 Abr 2022)

El Putin se estará cagando en todo del ridículo monumental que estan haciendo, está como para pensar en abrir más frentes con otros países. Le pasan información podrida como la que el emite, es el país de las grandes mentiras.


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



subnormal rumania no tiene sentido alguno, si aun dijeses moldavia con transinitria...


----------



## elKaiser (7 Abr 2022)

Lo sorprendente, sería pensar que el conflicto militar que ha pergeñado la Nato, se va a quedar limitado al Este de Ucrania.
Es como pensar que la pandemia, no saldría de Wuhan.

No digo, que se vaya a extender por Rumanía necesariamente, pero me extrañaría mucho que se quedase reducido al entorno actual. 
La Nato (que es el brazo militar de nwo), no descansará hasta escalar el conflicto al máximo y más cuando está perdiendo la guerra económica (el rublo cotiza ya a a niveles pre-guerra). La cotización del rublo es un dato objetivo no discutible, no es una opinión.


----------



## normcore (7 Abr 2022)

No puede con Ucrania y se va meter en Rumania.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Abr 2022)

Me juego mi cuenta...la Bombasa nucelar caera entre el 2022 y el 2222...y luego los Aliens


----------



## Julc (7 Abr 2022)

Tendremos guerra mundial Paco igual que tuvimos pandemia Paco.


----------



## Minoton (8 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Hola muy buenas.
> 
> Lo había comentado en el post. Tengo acceso a varias fuentes otanistas y pro-rusas bastante fiables que no se conocen entre sí y llegan al mismo punto de conclusión en un 90%.
> 
> ...



Te quedan pocos dias genio geoestratega..... XD

Tienes tantos conocimientos y estas tan bien informado de esto como de tus magufadas covidianas


----------



## espoxz (8 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



Hola, quería hacerte una pregunta. Si tan seguro estás de que va a ocurrir esto que nos dices, ¿ya te encuentras en un lugar seguro a prueba de todo?, ¿Quizás en otro país neutral?, Gracias!!


----------



## CaraCortada (8 Abr 2022)

Desde luego que si aciertas Tochovista quedaría como un payaso al lado tuyo. Por muy fiable que fuese tu información lo que no es creible es pretender adivinar el momento en que ocurrirá con precisión de una franja de una semana. Si me dices en 3 meses, bueno, nada es descartable de aquí a 3 meses.

No te pido que borres tu cuenta si fallas pero sí que en caso de que no ocurra nada a final de mes al menos reveles tus fuentes de información para darte algún crédito. Ya se que no vas a dar nombres pero sí algo que demuestre veracidad de la información.


----------



## el segador (8 Abr 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Me juego mi cuenta...la Bombasa nucelar caera entre el 2022 y el 2222...y luego los Aliens



Yo me apuesto la cuenta de daputi, zhukov y chicomalo a que caerá un asteroide


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Abr 2022)

Buenaaaaaaas    

pues ya queda una semanita


----------



## ueee3 (8 Abr 2022)

Komanche O_o dijo:


> Buenaaaaaaas
> 
> pues ya queda una semanita



A ver si se pasa por aquí...


----------



## Minoton (8 Abr 2022)

total ya sabemos que aunque se coma el owned no la va a borrar...en un mensaje por ahi atras en vez de decir que la borra, ya cambio a que "la pondri a disposion de la gente"....

y aunque la borre el troll este se hara otra cuenta...yo casi prefiero que no la borre, ni este hilo claro (ir haciendo capturas de pantalla y tal) y asi reirme de el con cada magufada que ponga


----------



## afraz (9 Abr 2022)

Datos valiosos para saber cuando sera la 3ra guerra mundial


Duke Puntalangit (2010) Antes de la Tercera Guerra Mundial una gran guerra se producirá entre Corea del Norte y Corea del Sur. Tres millones de soldados chinos se alinearán en la frontera, listos para unirse al enfrentamiento. El ejército del Norte será atrapado en Hwanghae-DO. Esta guerra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## espoxz (14 Abr 2022)

Día 14... el día 22 más cerca. Ojalá que no pase nada y te equivoques @*extremista999*!!


----------



## Bangs (15 Abr 2022)

En 7 días estamos a 22 de abril.


----------



## Minoton (15 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...




Estamos a 15 y no pinta bien....

TIC TAC TIC TAC

Tan bien informado como co el covid, campeon.....


----------



## Stormtrooper (15 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Y hacéis bien en pillarme la matrícula. Me visto por los pies.
> 
> Pero más vale que se pierda mi cuenta en el foro, a millones de vidas humanas, soy el primero que deseo meter la pata en todo esto.



La has metido


----------



## espoxz (15 Abr 2022)

Lo mismo si va a pasar y se ha ido a su bunker o zona segura y por eso no contesta.


----------



## Johnsons (15 Abr 2022)

Pido el indulto para el OP, me caía bien.

Pero por si acaso DEP en RIP.

pd. supongo que ni cotiza, que tiene multis a tutiplen...


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (15 Abr 2022)

Que levanten levas, que rápido bienes mi nieto a mi caserío, aquí no entran ni Rusos ni Otaneros vaya que no, lo malo de la tecnología es que no se pueden detectar cosas primitivas como las trampas vietnamitas, ni agujeros debajo de la tierra, soy del norte de donde era Blas de Lezo y ya os digo que tengo los cojones similares que el tenía, a mi nieto no le llevis lejos de su familia y de su tierra a morir por una guerra absurda HIJOS DE PUTA VENID VOSOTROS RICACHONES NACIDOS EN CUNA DE ORO


----------



## Zadok (15 Abr 2022)

¡Imposible! Yo cuento con información confidencial no de dos sino de *TRES fuentes distintas y de altísimo nivel (entre ellas, La Cibeles)*. Ello, unido a mi extenso conocimiento de la saga Total War, me lleva a la siguiente *CONCLUSIÓN completamente VERÍDICA*:
*Turquía*, en alianza con Turkmenistán, Kirguistán, Uzbekistán, Kazajistán y Paquistán, atacará la Rusia occidental el 1 de mayo, al finalizar el Ramadán. *China y Mongolia* se unirán al ataque turco para atacar los Urales y Siberia. *Japón* atacará Yakutia.


----------



## rory (15 Abr 2022)

Esperemos al 22 a ver qué pasa


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (15 Abr 2022)

Ya se comenta que los petardazos al Moskva iban dirigidos desde territorio rumano...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (18 Abr 2022)

Hola dueño del hilo....

¿Tenemos que preocuparnos porque ANTONIO la lie con la ley de seguridad nacional o no?


----------



## aron01 (18 Abr 2022)

Falta poco.


----------



## CaCO3 (18 Abr 2022)

Zadok dijo:


> ¡Imposible! Yo cuento con información confidencial no de dos sino de *TRES fuentes distintas y de altísimo nivel*



Faltan aliens en calzoncillos.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (18 Abr 2022)

Igual no de la manera que le han dicho al OP (si es que le han dicho algo), No sé a santo de que Rumania....

Pero si que la cosa, parece que esté "complicandose".

Igual hay en Rumania una base de preparación de pedidos de armas otánicas ...  

*Alertan de que Putin podría atacar una de las bases de la OTAN: "Está desesperado por cortar el suministro de armas a Ucrania"*


Alertan de que Putin podría atacar una de las bases de la OTAN: "Está desesperado por cortar el suministro de armas a Ucrania"


----------



## extremista999 (18 Abr 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Igual no de la manera que le han dicho al OP (si es que le han dicho algo), No sé a santo de que Rumania....
> 
> Pero si que la cosa, parece que esté "complicandose".
> 
> ...




Me estaba manteniendo prudente, pero van por ahí los tiros por lo último que me han informado.

*Por desgracia la cosa irá por donde yo dije, pero no* en la fecha que os di.

*Cuando llegue la fecha me iré del foro* pero no borraré este post, pues es posible que en 30 o 40 días tengáis que volver a rescatarlo por lo de Rumanía.

Soy de palabra, me iré del foro.


----------



## Chihiro (18 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Me estaba manteniendo prudente, pero van por ahí los tiros por lo último que me han informado.
> 
> Por desgracia la cosa irá por donde yo dije, pero no en la fecha que os di.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy convencido de que ni mucho menos esta guerra es causal, y veo mucho más probable una escalada que un acuerdo de paz. Yo te admito otros 30 o 40 días porque continuó teniendo la impresión de que nos están preparando para una nueva guerra mundial. No hay más que ver la manipulación y el sensacionalismo que están mostrando todos los medios de comunicación (exactamente igual que hicieron con la plandemia).


----------



## elKaiser (18 Abr 2022)

La III GM es solo cuestión de tiempo; la Nato no busca desescalar el conflicto en absoluto sino echar mas leña al fuego.
O Rusia hace una demostración contundente de su poder nuclear, o veo una operación Barbarroja v 2.0.


----------



## espoxz (18 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Me estaba manteniendo prudente, pero van por ahí los tiros por lo último que me han informado.
> 
> *Por desgracia la cosa irá por donde yo dije, pero no* en la fecha que os di.
> 
> ...



Puede que estés bien informado pero no creo que sepas exactamente la fecha. Puede pasar cualquier cosa, de hecho dos barquitos han ido a pique... no sabemos que estará preparando Putin para responder a esa agresión a sus unidades... cualquier cosa puede pasar. Lo que tengo claro es como señale a la Otan de ser la culpable de ello o haga algo a algún país de la Otan la cosa se puede complicar mucho. Por mí no te diré nada si te equivocas en el plazo, siguenos informando por favor.


----------



## olympus1 (18 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso. Lo diré una única y última vez.
> 
> *ME JUEGO LA ELIMINACION TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA DE MI CUENTA SI NO SE CUMPLE LA DECLARACIÓN DE GUERRA DE LA OTAN A RUSIA EN ESTOS DÍAS. *
> 
> ...



La información es del cuñado de la vecina del primero que la escuchó en la terraza de un bar.


----------



## extremista999 (18 Abr 2022)

*Última hora :

En el día de hoy, 18.04.2022* la propaganda RUSA habla por primera vez oficialmente de *tercera guerra mundial* y conflicto abierto con toda la OTAN y Occidente. Tal y como indiqué que sucedería en estas fechas tan concretas crecerían las hostilidades entre las potencias beligerantes.

Habla de Ucrania como un simple obstáculo que hay que barrer para abrirse camino hacia la guerra real situada al oeste de Europa.






















La propaganda rusa ya habla de Tercera Guerra Mundial


El Kremlin controla y dirige toda la información que los ciudadanos rusos reciben desde el primer día de la invasión




www.antena3.com






Sigo insistiendo, después de Ucrania atacaran por Rumania y el conflicto terminará desatándose y iendo en escalada.

Seguiremos informando.


----------



## Tails (18 Abr 2022)

18


----------



## Iuris Tantum (18 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> *Última hora :
> 
> En el día de hoy, 18.04.2022* la propaganda RUSA habla por primera vez oficialmente de *tercera guerra mundial* y conflicto abierto con toda la OTAN y Occidente. Tal y como indiqué que sucedería en estas fechas tan concretas crecerían las hostilidades entre las potencias beligerantes.
> 
> ...




No te vayas del foro hombre. 

Ni que fuese el primero en fallar vaticinando el apocalipsis.

Por cierto, de 3a guerra mundial se lleva hablando desde febrero. Y no sólo los rusos.


----------



## Mr.Foster (18 Abr 2022)

O sea que lo que te juegas es "tu cuenta..."
Vaya con la tradicional astucia ibérica
Si tienes razón, *so nabo*, es que en pocas semanas estarás muerto o en todo caso, quemado hasta las bolas.
Antes de morirte, vas a ver como tu mujer, tus padres, tus hijos, tus amigos, tu perro y el canario se arrancarán con los dientes su carne, sus pelos y su piel, QUEMADA, y solo luego, con suerte. se morirán..

*¿Creen que esto es un juego, parva de descerebrados...!?*


----------



## Decipher (18 Abr 2022)

Bueno, bueno, bueno. Te pido que no cambies de cuenta, me gustaria poder meterte en ignorados cuando se acabe el plazo que si no te tengo que localizar con la nueva cuenta para meterte en ignorados.


----------



## Minoton (18 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Me estaba manteniendo prudente, pero van por ahí los tiros por lo último que me han informado.
> 
> *Por desgracia la cosa irá por donde yo dije, pero no* en la fecha que os di.
> 
> ...



Magufo reculando.......a falta de 4 dias, que falta de fe en sus informaciones de altisimo nivel y su inteligencia...

ya te digo que ni en 4, ni en 30 ni en 40.....

Como la oleda de muertos vacuandos...

Venga, vete pensando que esas fuentes te toman el pelo en todo, y que tu inteligencia no es tan guay como te crees,cuanto antes asimiles que te han tomado el pelo (con esto y el covid, que seguramnte sean la mismas fuentes) antes podras voler a pensar de forma racional.


----------



## otropepito (18 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno. Te pido que no cambies de cuenta, me gustaria poder meterte en ignorados cuando se acabe el plazo que si no te tengo que localizar con la nueva cuenta para meterte en ignorados.



Escuchad a Decipher. No podemos permitir que vuelva el OP con otro nick, otra profecía, pero con las mismas ganas de trolear. 

No obstante podríamos, entre todos, sugerir profecías para el verano. Venga, unos ejemplos:

-Se seca el Guadalquivir. 
-El litro de leche a 2 euros. 
-El kilo de guano a 1 euro. 
-Terremoto en Turquía. 
-Piqué y la otra se separan. 

Ánimo amigos, está chupao.


----------



## Minoton (19 Abr 2022)

otropepito dijo:


> Escuchad a Decipher. No podemos permitir que vuelva el OP con otro nick, otra profecía, pero con las mismas ganas de trolear.
> 
> No obstante podríamos, entre todos, sugerir profecías para el verano. Venga, unos ejemplos:
> 
> ...



pero te lo han dicho fuentes de alto nivel combinado con tu gran inteligencia y capacidad de analisis o las dices por decir


----------



## Tails (21 Abr 2022)

21

cuidado pues............


----------



## Abrojo (21 Abr 2022)

Mañana es el día. Aquí estamos esperando


----------



## amigos895 (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nothing (21 Abr 2022)

No jodais. Que se esperen a que me de tiempo a probar UBUNTU 22.04 que acaba de saliiiir


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> 21
> 
> cuidado pues............


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Abr 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> No jodais. Que se esperen a que me de tiempo a probar UBUNTU 22.04 que acaba de saliiiir



Ubuntu mola


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Abr 2022)

Que la deje ostia.... por si acaso sabe este tio algo JAJAJAJA


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (21 Abr 2022)

Tic tac, tic... 
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Abr 2022)

Y si la cagas tampoco pasa nada Bro...mismamente en Conspiraciones hay una cuadrilla que llevan 10 años pronosticando muerte y derroicion y ahi estan tan agustito jaleados por sus palmerines de mierda...Jarella, Renko, Estrellero, Marie y el notas de la III WW...amen de Eleuterio, Bertok y cia....mencion especial para los vendemantas del Horoh...una fauna muy pintoresca Tt....


----------



## socrates99 (21 Abr 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Tic tac, tic...
> Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## MaGiVer (21 Abr 2022)

Lla?


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (21 Abr 2022)

Aquí me tienen foreando desde el bunker (sí, tengo búnker también) con música de Rafaella Carrà a todo trapo, dos botellas de Mumm y una señorita que dice que se llama Denise. Lo van Vds. a flipar. Vamos: no saben la que se les viene encima. Creo que esto último no se lo ha dicho nadie todavía. 

UH, UH! Que viene, que viene!!

Explota, explota, mexpló!!


----------



## Espartano27 (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (21 Abr 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



NO SE VE QUE ES!!!!!!!


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (21 Abr 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Jugarte una cuenta de hace 3 meses es jugarte un mojón. Yo me juego la mía, que tiene +10años a que no habrá IIIGM al menos en esas fechas. Total, si la hay, estaré en otros menesteres haciendo un bunker en la casa del pueblo, acunulando latunes y tomando yodo. Seguro que ni tengo tiempo o ni pueda conectarme con esta o con otra cuenta en mucho tiempo.
> Suerte.



Pues claro que no va a haber WWIII, si ya la hubo, y WWIV, WWV, WWVI…


extremista999 dijo:


> Por el ataque que se perpetrara junto con Turquía. Entre ambas naciones se asegurarán ese territorio para luego ir conquistando ciertos puertos estratégicos del Mediterráneo, a la par que atacan Polonia.
> 
> Sin profundizar mucho en estrategia militar, el ataque las primeras semanas irá en dos direcciones : El Mediterráneo y Centro-Europa.




¿Argentina y Chile para cuando prevés que sean invadidas?


----------



## Komanche O_o (21 Abr 2022)

Pues ya sólo quedan unas horitas


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 Abr 2022)

Son reflotes sanos


----------



## Toctocquienes (21 Abr 2022)

Estamos a meras horas de que den portazo a uno de los mayores intoxicadores del foro. 
No tenía mala intención, pero tampoco hacía nada bueno.

¡Hasta nunca pringao!


----------



## boyra (21 Abr 2022)

No tengas miedo de perderte no.
El tiempo pasa tan despacio en Moldavia.
No hay desiertos, no hay falsa pasión.


----------



## otropepito (21 Abr 2022)

Supongo que este hilo será borrado en breve para no dejar pruebas. 

... como lágrimas en la lluvia...


----------



## Polietileno (21 Abr 2022)

Una cuenta de hace 4 meses?^Apuesta fuerte,


----------



## Komanche O_o (21 Abr 2022)

TRES MINUTOS


----------



## Topedelagama (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Minoton (22 Abr 2022)

24 horas para que te des cuenta de lo mal infomado que estas en todos los campos o de lo que sobrevaloras tu inteligencia y tus conocimientos (equivocados)...

a ver si aprendes algo de este ordago


----------



## Linsecte2000 (22 Abr 2022)

Jajajajajaja

Jajaja

Houned.


----------



## extremista999 (22 Abr 2022)

Soy hombre de palabra, *asumo mi error* y estoy abierto a toda crítica. 

*Me voy del foro.* *Este será mi último mensaje.* Procedo a borrar mi cuenta. 

Aunque borre esta cuenta de manera definitiva, *el mensaje presente no lo borraré. *

_Hasta luego, amigos. _


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (22 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Soy hombre de palabra, *asumo mi error* y estoy abierto a toda crítica.
> 
> *Me voy del foro.* *Este será mi último mensaje.* Procedo a borrar mi cuenta.
> 
> ...



espera hombre si el dia 22 aun no ha acabado


----------



## Murray's (22 Abr 2022)

Hoy expira tu apuesta,


----------



## Decipher (22 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Soy hombre de palabra, *asumo mi error* y estoy abierto a toda crítica.
> 
> *Me voy del foro.* *Este será mi último mensaje.* Procedo a borrar mi cuenta.
> 
> ...



Based retard


----------



## aron01 (22 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Soy hombre de palabra, *asumo mi error* y estoy abierto a toda crítica.
> 
> *Me voy del foro.* *Este será mi último mensaje.* Procedo a borrar mi cuenta.
> 
> ...



Espérate hasta las 00h del 23/04. A ver si Putin decide avanzar algo más después de quedarse con Mariupol antes de empezar el finde.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (22 Abr 2022)

Otra profecía errada.

¿Y ahora que hacemos con los latunes, placas solares, botas militares, y linternas que nos compramos?

¿Deberíamos comprar MAS latunes?


----------



## visaman (22 Abr 2022)

que la vayan dando 20 latigazos al OP


----------



## Tupper (22 Abr 2022)

El dia ha llegado... para borrar tu cuenta de hace 3 meses.


----------



## Toctocquienes (22 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Soy hombre de palabra, *asumo mi error* y estoy abierto a toda crítica.
> 
> *Me voy del foro.* *Este será mi último mensaje.* Procedo a borrar mi cuenta.
> 
> ...




Ni tu cuenta está borrada ni tú estás baneado. Vaya mierda de forero y de moderadores. 
Así no hay emoción en jugarse cuentas.
El floro se va a la mierda.


----------



## amigos895 (22 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Soy hombre de palabra, *asumo mi error* y estoy abierto a toda crítica.
> 
> *Me voy del foro.* *Este será mi último mensaje.* Procedo a borrar mi cuenta.
> 
> ...



Cabrón, todavía queda muchas horas para que acabe el día


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (22 Abr 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Ni tu cuenta está borrada ni tú estás baneado. Vaya mierda de forero y de moderadores.
> Así no hay emoción en jugarse cuentas.
> El floro se va a la mierda.



Siempre nos queda la opción de ignorar a esa gentuza.


----------



## Jilti (22 Abr 2022)

Quedan 2 horas y 49 minutos


----------



## Discrepante Libre (22 Abr 2022)

Pero que más da si la borra o no, lo único cierto es que la situación es tan extraña y tensa que puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Minoton (23 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Soy hombre de palabra, *asumo mi error* y estoy abierto a toda crítica.
> 
> *Me voy del foro.* *Este será mi último mensaje.* Procedo a borrar mi cuenta.
> 
> ...



Planteate tus fuentes, compañero, que te lo repito ni en esta ni con el covid.

En serio, a ver si te vale para relfexionar un pocoy hacer la autocritica que te viene faltando.


----------



## Visilleras (2 Ago 2022)

Pues no, al fginal parece que la cosa va a ser por Taiwan


----------



## Bangs (2 Ago 2022)

Adios cuenta


----------



## aron01 (4 Ago 2022)

Al final no fue.


----------



## Gorrión (4 Ago 2022)

La tercera guerra mundial empezó hace mas de 2 años con el Covid.

Va contra toda la humanidad.

¿No os habíais dado cuenta?


----------

